# Nassau trip



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Enjoy your time! Have a drink for me.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I hear the pressure on the bonefish there is insane.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

makin moves said:


> Enjoy your time! Have a drink for me.


Thanks makin moves will do.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jhreels said:


> I hear the pressure on the bonefish there is insane.


I haven't been since 03 so I don't have a clue but next year its an outer island for me I am bonefishing next year for sure.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Enjoy! I was there three years ago and got yelled at by an indignant drug dealer while I was drunk. Good times.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Enjoy! I was there three years ago and got yelled at by an indignant drug dealer while I was drunk. Good times.


Working on the drunk part as we speak.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ahios miami


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Adios damn auto correct


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The best part of my trip off the ship into Nassau can't wait to get home to try it.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Well it’s Wednesday ......must have been pretty good.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Well it’s Wednesday ......must have been pretty good.


Yes it was great till reality kicked back in.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> The best part of my trip off the ship into Nassau can't wait to get home to try it.
> View attachment 25072


I love them bottles that come in their own cup. 
Just got to find some ice and maybe a little cola or something.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I love them bottles that come in their own cup.
> Just got to find some ice and maybe a little cola or something.


No cola sipping that straight up on the rocks and it's mighty taste.


----------

